# Cool Survival Walking Stick



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I just came across the coolest video by a guy who made a walking stick out of PVC pipe and filled it with all kinds of useful stuff, including a fire starter and water filter, with one end of the stick capable of holding water if needed.

It was posted on YouTube by boondocksaint1745: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNVreq_84D0]Survival walking stick.mpg - YouTube[/ame]

One of the commenters referred to it as a BOP...bug out pole, lol, thought that was cute!


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Interesting. . .I have to wonder about a few things though.

How handy is it going to be as a walking stick with all that stuff in it? If its a pain to use because of balance and/or weight you aren't going to want to carry it.

Also why'd he included two knives?

What pvc did he use? I'd think you'd want to use schedule 80 over 40 due to it being stronger.

I'd probably change the foot. I'd use a threaded fitting and take a metal plug and grind a slight point on it. I'd last a lot longer than his rubber cap.

The idea of using a plug to attach stuff to it is great. I can see a saw, a gig for small critters and maybe other uses for that.

Forgot to say, if my math is correct the upper part of the stick will hold about 10 oz of water.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, maybe it's not so useful after all, but I thought it was a neat idea. I didn't think the things he had in it would be all that heavy and thought it would hold more water than that. I guess most people think it's not that great either, since there are so many views but no comments other than yours. Oh well, lol.  Thanks for pointing out those things.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I think that's the beauty of youtube. You get to see what _doesn't_ work sometimes as much as what _does._

I think it's an awesome idea, and the modifications or changes that come to us about what we would do are still deserving of thanks to the guy for making us think. 

After all, when it comes to making something for yourself, it's unique and expected to be not exactly what someone else prefers. Different climate, terrain, wildlife, water - fresh or salt, all kinds of stuff.

I'm glad you posted it.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Interesting idea..
It can be customized for what you need.
My only real issue with it is that if you drop it, slide down a hill and into the river etc.. then it's all just gone.
You are left with nothing.
I am more comfortable with keeping some stuff on my person.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Those are all good points, some of which I hadn't considered. Thanks!


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I think the idea has merit. If its easy to carry it'd make a great back up. I'm a 'belt and suspenders' type of guy. I can see having the stick as a back up to what I'm carrying. 

It also is a great way to pack stuff camouflaged. You leave the tape off of it you could just toss it in the truck or car trunk. It'd be there if you needed it and anyone looking in wouldn't think twice about it. Its just a piece of PVC and who's going to swipe a chunk of PVC?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

an interesting idea, but I prefer to carry all my stuff in a pack...when scrambling over rough teritory, sometimes its best to have hands free.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

If you prefer a pack a larger diameter pipe would make a decent water tight choice.

You could cache it, in a pinch use it as a floatation device, or as he suggested a water container.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I wonder how many of you made the logical leap to the conclusion that you can put quite a bit of water inside pipe? Think how cheap four inch PVC pipe is, compared to say, a water jug purchased from the store. Four inch pipe holds .7 gallons of water per lineal foot. 70 gallons in just ten foot of pipe-a *great* way to store water....just lay them on the ground and no one will be the wiser. Glue on a cap at one end, and you could probably get away with just a rubber cap on the other.


----------

